# Legal or not



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

You are not illegal. You are only illegal if you kill small game without a small game permit or big game without a big game permit. Always in the context of getting caught!

There are always the basic 1 hour before and after light... blah blah basic crap!

But there are not soo much laws about bow hunting as there are for gun hunting!


----------



## Scottienewks (Jan 23, 2008)

DeathClutch said:


> You are not illegal. You are only illegal if you kill small game without a small game permit or big game without a big game permit. Always in the context of getting caught!
> !


If it's illegal, doesn't matter if you get caught. You are till illegal.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*some ones wrong*

last year moose bow hunting regs stated you are not allowed to carry a shot gun to bird hunt with you if you are bow hunting one weapon of choice per license.....


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*I'd check again*

I was stop by the MNR and he seen my bow case in the back of the pickup and wanted to see all my arrows. I was hunting small game only with my bow so I only had small game heads.. Next time I get stopped I'll ask him and I'll ask to see it in his book if he has one, if doesn't have a book I'll ask to have that page faxed or mailed to me when he gets back to the office.. It was during moose gun hunt , maybe that's why..

G


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

It's half hour before and after light.So if you are out there 1 hour before 
or after sun up or down you are illegal.Sorry.
But as for sgh's there good hunt with retired CO


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> It's half hour before and after light.So if you are out there 1 hour before
> or after sun up or down you are illegal.Sorry.
> But as for sgh's there good hunt with retired CO


You can be out there an hour before and after sunrise/sunset, but your gun or bow has to be in a case!


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

That is not the point wether you are out before or after that is a given fact. Is it illegal to have both small game and broad heads in your quiver while hunting big game?


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*Hum*

Good question. I looked in quebec and ontario regulations and i dont see anything concerning this. My only concern is if your in the woods with your bow with Small game points and ... season is open with guns also for small games you must have orange vest on. Now that i would worry about it just in case an officer is realy looking for something to charge you with. Small game hunting either with a bow or gun you must have orange vest on.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*does it say..*



charles said:


> Good question. I looked in quebec and ontario regulations and i dont see anything concerning this. My only concern is if your in the woods with your bow with Small game points and ... season is open with guns also for small games you must have orange vest on. Now that i would worry about it just in case an officer is realy looking for something to charge you with. Small game hunting either with a bow or gun you must have orange vest on.


Charles, does it say anything about the points you can't use. The game warden didn't come out and say it but I think he was looking for broad heads. The hunter orange is a given.. I think a lot of folks don't know but even if you bring you dog and leave it in the camper and it just goes outside to pee, you have to have a permit..

Gilles


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

The regulations state the width and how many blades and whay type of blades it doesn't say anything about CARRYING small game points( blunt stoppers or judo points.) with your broadheads in your quiver. This is the question not about hunting hour or blaze orange.


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

I myself have never had a prob. always carry both,itcould get expensive otherwise.I can see laws dealing with diff shot sizes because of mistakes chambering the wrong size,not that up on gun regs as I dont hunt with a gun,and as for orange you do not have to wear it in small game season it is only law when moose or deer season is open read the regs carefully.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

lessquiverwaite said:


> That is not the point wether you are out before or after that is a given fact. Is it illegal to have both small game and broad heads in your quiver while hunting big game?





charles said:


> Good question. I looked in quebec and ontario regulations and i dont see anything concerning this. My only concern is if your in the woods with your bow with Small game points and ... season is open with guns also for small games you must have orange vest on. Now that i would worry about it just in case an officer is realy looking for something to charge you with. Small game hunting either with a bow or gun you must have orange vest on.


I think this one may fall into a bit of a gray area that is subject to interpretation.

I asked the CO in the area I hunt moose in this question a few years ago (or a similar question) I was told that it is okay to carry both types of tips, as long as you have valid permits for both types of game (in legal season). Though if you intend on carrying small game points, during the small game season (gun and bow) you must be wearing hunter orange.

Just my experience........

Cheers


----------



## jambiefsj (Jun 19, 2007)

Not sure why that would be illegal to carry both types of points... As long as there is an open season for whatever you are hunting, you would be able to carry the proper point for the animal, small or big.


----------

